# Flashing brake light pattern on screen?



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anybody else noticed the brake light shown on the car on the screen flashing in some sort of pattern?
I'm not at all sure why it's doing this. Maybe just to make it more noticeable on the display?
It is hard to see if that brake light is on, after all.

Apologies for the shaky camera, but here's a video of it:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Looks like Moire patterns in the render to me...need beefier computer for subpixel rendering. In other words, just ignore it, this is part of V11 "improvements"


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine was doing the same thing, but it’s so small it’s hard to see. I would like to see the turn signals be much more animated with bands emanating out of the side of the car or dashes or something. They could even have half the car blink. I think the visualization probably look pretty cool on someone’s monitor on their desk. It’s just not very helpful when you’re driving.


----------

